
Hekla for Hacker News with React Native and TypeScript - solidr53
https://medium.com/@birkir.gudjonsson/building-hekla-for-hacker-news-with-react-native-and-typescript-eba8d570ae2e
======
currytmux
Why is Reddit's official app so bad that people prefer third party apps over
it? Maybe it's related to them brute forcing the app on you when you attempt
to browse reddit in a mobile browser.

